
A merry christmas to HN - mrleiter
My dearest online community,<p>I wish you all a merry Christmas! You are my favorite community on the Internet, by far. I appreciate the honest, factual and inspiring discussions I&#x27;ve had with you over the last few years. I have learned an incredible amount about technology, business, philosophy, politics and random quips from all areas in life by reading through extensive comment sections, links and insights you provided me. For that I want to say thank you.<p>For all of you who are unfortunately alone on Christmas - my heart and love goes out to you. I hope that you find someone and you will. Each and everyone of us is special.<p>And in that spirit I am looking forward to more years on HN,<p>mrleiter
======
iagovar
I'm not even a programmer or an entrepreneur (actually a sociologist working
for an EU ISP) but this is the community that I enjoy the most.

Most people here puts some effort in their comments, try to hold themselves on
commenting about stuff they know nothing about, and use a relaxed tone. That's
so refreshing.

